# kdenetwork-4.7.3 make stalls



## achix (Dec 21, 2011)

When I do [CMD="env"] BATCH=YES portmaster -P --no-confirm /usr/ports/x11/kde4[/CMD] the process seems to stall after:


```
Generating icqcontactbase.moc
[  9%] Built target kopete_oscar_automoc
```

I get 100% idle and it just seems to sleep without doing anything for ever. I ended up disabling kdenetwork in order for the install to go on.


----------



## achix (Dec 22, 2011)

retrying now... same effect...


----------



## achix (Dec 23, 2011)

This might be related (and pretty recent as well) :
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/163138


> make install clean in /usr/ports/x11/kde4 hangs


----------



## FreeMWP (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, automoc is the problem, it starts some kind of deadlock. You can repeat by start make again, but it will probably stop again with a new deadlock. So if you are installing KDE4, it will take ages.

Btw, if you are using portmaster, you can use the -G flag instead of using BATCH=YES


----------



## vertexSymphony (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I always had that problem ... When it comes to KDE I do it without portmaster and I do the normal make in ports tree, and if it hangs : Ctrl+C and make again.
It's ugly, but it works.


----------



## achix (Dec 23, 2011)

FreeMWP said:
			
		

> Yep, automoc is the problem, it starts some kind of deadlock. You can repeat by start make again, but it will probably stop again with a new deadlock. So if you are installing KDE4, it will take ages.
> 
> Btw, if you are using portmaster, you can use the -G flag instead of using BATCH=YES



Thanks about automoc!

-G prevents config, I fail to see how it will help.

Anyways, just found http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/163513, patched devel/automoc and currently building kdenetwork4. Yup.... That did the trick. Kudos to the guy which posted the fix. The problem was around since at least May, so its too bad no one bothered to apply the patch to the automoc.


----------



## avilla@ (Dec 27, 2011)

achix said:
			
		

> The problem was around since at least May, so its too bad no one bothered to apply the patch to the automoc.



The PR has been submitted 6 days ago, and we (kde@) have been working on a real fix for a while, but nothing, so far, has proven to be successful for everyone. We're on the target, anyway.


----------



## achix (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello, thank you for answering, it seems the patch made it to devel/automoc4 0.9.88_2.


----------

